# Windows 11 22H2 vs. Samba



## petr.menzel.zsv (Yesterday at 5:53 AM)

I would like to ask if there is any confirmed solution to solve to problem with compatibility between *Windows 11 22H2* and the *Samba* in FreeBSD? I cannot login to domain with my current version of system. But I do not want to try to update to not solve this. Thanks for answers and your experiences.

similar:








						Domain login error after Windows 11 22H2 update
					

Now that the 22H2 has rolled out:  it is possible to login with the policy fix, but things like GPOs and administrative tools just wont work. Are there possible fixes for the older Samba-dc version Nethserver 7 uses? Because it seems that latest version of Samba has fixed this issue.




					community.nethserver.org
				








						Synology Community
					

Hi! Come and join us at Synology Community. A place to answer all your Synology questions. Ask a question or start a discussion now.




					community.synology.com
				











						r/Windows11 - Windows 11 22H2 will NOT LOG IN to a domain account.
					

13 votes and 16 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## VladiBG (Yesterday at 8:32 AM)

Samba - Security Announcement Archive
		


In short you need to use Samba 4.15.13, 4.16.8 and 4.17.4 or above. In FreeBSD 13.1 this version has the fix for CVE-2022-37966


```
net/samba416: Security update for the recent Heimdal/KRB5 related
vulnerabilities.

Security:    CVE-2022-38023
        CVE-2022-37966
        CVE-2022-37967
        CVE-2022-45141
```

You should test it first in VM before upgrading your production server.


----------

